# Problem mit Internet-Telefonie



## kalamahari (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen WLAN-Router von Samsung. Über den gehe ich ins Internet und das funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich will aber auch damit telefonieren. Dies funktionierte genau 4 Tage ohne Probleme und dann kam auf einmal folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich jemanden anrufe, dann hört mich der Angerufene sehr abgehackt oder versteht mich gar nicht. Werde ich jedoch angerufen dann funktioniert es einwandfrei!

Habe schon versucht das ganze nochmal neu zu installieren und einzurichten, aber es funktionierte nicht.

Woran könnte dies liegen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus

Gruß
Kalamahari


----------

